# Cube AMS Race 29" 2013



## angus6 (28. August 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich liebÃ¤ugle aktuell mit einem AMS Race 29er.
Weiss man schon wann die technischen Details und Preise fuer 2013 bekannt werden?
Oder gibts von Cube fuer das Jahr 2013 andere neue Modelle im 29" Bereich aus Alu im Bereich  <3000â¬?
Fahr zur Zeit ein Acid 29" Hardtail und mÃ¶chte gerne auf ein Fully umsteigen, die 29" haben mich voll Ã¼berzeugt 
Ich brauch ein Bike welches mÃ¶glichst komfortabel ist, hab Probleme mit den Handgelenken, da war das Acid schon wesntleich besser als mein 10 Jahre altes 26"...ist das AMS hier schon das richtige fuer mich, die Geometrie ist dem des Acids ja ziemlich ahnlich...zumindest fÃ¼r mich als Laien?

Vielen Dank fur eure Infos und eure Hilfe
Angus6


----------



## Asko (28. August 2012)

Morgen startet die Eurobike, dann dürfte bald die Seite mit allen 2013er Rädern Online gehen.
Preise gibts dann zB bei http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (28. August 2012)

Mein Händler sagt: ab Mitte September im Laden, XT, Fox, DT Swiss, Preis knapp zweieinhalb.


----------



## angus6 (29. August 2012)

Hallo,
Kaum gefragt und schon ist die Seite von Cube aktuallisiert.
Ist das Bike aehnlich komfortabel zu fahren wie das Acid 29"?
ich brauch eine möglichst aufrechte Sitzposition, also kurzer Abstand Sattel / Lenker...

Viele Gruesse
Angus6


----------



## CheapTrick (30. August 2012)

angus6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kaum gefragt und schon ist die Seite von Cube aktuallisiert.
> Ist das Bike aehnlich komfortabel zu fahren wie das Acid 29"?
> ich brauch eine möglichst aufrechte Sitzposition, also kurzer Abstand Sattel / Lenker...
> ...



Hallo, bin von einem Ltd 29 auf ein AMS 29 umgestiegen. Sitzposition ist nahezu identisch, hab mich auf dem AMS gleich genauso wohl gefühlt wie auf dem Ltd.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal schauen ob sich noch ein 2012er Modell ergattern lässt. Sind für den gleichen Preis viel besser ausgestattet.


----------



## angus6 (1. September 2012)

Hi,

Stimmt, die Ausstattung wurde schon zurueckgeschraubt.
Leider hat mein Haendler kein 12er Modell mehr, nimmt mir aber mein Acid fuer nen guten Preis zurueck...dann wirds wohl das 2013er AMS in schwarz werden. 
Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten ausgeliefert werden, dann kann ich es beim Haendler erst mal anschauen.


----------



## angus6 (6. September 2012)

Hi, beim Acid hab ich jetzt ne 21" Rahmen, bin am überlegen, ob nicht ein 19" besser wäre...bin 187 gross, Schrittlänge 89cm. Die Rechner im Netz bzw die Formel sagt 20,1....toll ;-)
 was meint ihr?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (6. September 2012)

Nach der theoretischen Formel passt die Größe ideal, denn das ist rechnerisch kein 21"-Rahmen, sondern wegen des 515 mm langen Sitzrohres ein 20,2"-Rahmen.

Jetzt das Aber:
Die Oberrohrlänge entscheidet. Das Acid hat ein 620er-Oberrohr, das ist richtig schön gestreckt (habe so ziemlich die selben Maße wie du, mein LTD hat ein 621mm langes Oberrohr).
Wenn du also gerne eher aufrecht und kompakt sitzt - was ich denke, wenn du ein Hardtail mit Tourengeometrie kaufst, könnte der 19"-Zoll-Rahmen durchaus besser passen.

Aber die letztlich für dich entscheidende Frage:
Fühlt du dich wohl auf dem Bike und macht das Fahren Spaß?
Falls ja, vergiss die Rahmengrößen.


----------



## angus6 (6. September 2012)

Vielen dank fuer deine antwort, das acid hatte ich wegen der aufrechten geometrie gekauft, ich moechte moeglichst aufrecht sitzen. Habe probleme im handgelenk.jetzt solls halt das ams 120 race werden und bin unschluessig obs da ein 19" werden soll...Das ist mit oberrohrlaenge von 616mm bei 21" ja sogar noch ne spur kuerzer als das acid, das 19" haette nur 597mm. Wenn ich da noch "bequemer" sitze, also das handgelenk entlaste dann waers besser fuer mich denke ich, kenn mich zu dem thema aber nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## tor-bjoern (10. September 2012)

Interessiere mich auch für das Bike und bin am Samstag mal kurz Probe gefahren - sicher nen super Bike. Finde es nur etwas dreist, dass man jetzt 100 Euro mehr bezahlt für weniger Ausstattung. 
War ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## angus6 (10. September 2012)

Ich kanns voruassichtlich naechste woche probefahren. Finds auch krass das jetzt so abgespeckt wurde und der preis raufging...welche rahemngroesse hast du getestet und wo gibts die raeder schon zu fahren? Mein haendler bekommts fruehestens naechste woche rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tor-bjoern (10. September 2012)

Ich war bei Snow-Bike-Action in Bad Homburg vor der Höhe. Welche Rahmengröße kann ich leider nicht mehr genau sagen, da ich verschiedene Bikes getestet habe - ich meine es war 21".
Es hatte ne XT-Ausstattung und das ist dann laut Internet nur bei 2013er Variante verbaut.


----------



## chriznogood (11. September 2012)

Die 2012er sind lt. div. Händleraussagen komplett ausverkauft.
Der Carbonlenker ist weg, XT anstatt X.0. Der Rest ist meines Wissens gleich, oder?

Ich bekomme meines hoffentlich in KW 40 aber der Termin ist unsicher. Bei Bike-Discount steht vorr. KW 43.


----------



## tor-bjoern (11. September 2012)

Ja, habe leider die gleiche Aussage bekommen. Ob jetzt Carbon-Lenker oder nicht, wäre nicht schlimm. Doof finde ich einfach, dass man jetzt für mehr Geld gleichzeitig weniger bekommt. Wird mich aber wohl nicht am Kauf hindern.


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2012)

Interessiere mich auch für ein AMS 29

Vom Preis her eher eins ohne "Race" obwohl das das Schönste ist.
Bin unsicher wegen der Grösse.
Normalerweise wäre 19" exakt meine Grösse aber ich mache mir Sorgen
wegen des grenzwertig kurzen Oberrohrs.

Kann vielleicht jemand mal einen Meterstab an sein 19" und oder 21"
AMS 29 halten mir den (ca. horizontalen) Abstand von Lenkermitte bis
Mitte Sattelklemmung messen.
Vielleicht noch den persönlichen Abstand Mitte Sattelklemmung bis
zum Tretlager mit angeben.


Weiss jemand welche Vorbaulänge bei welcher Grösse verbaut wird
und wie gross das Setback der Sattelstütze in etwa ist ?



Danke schön ...


----------



## angus6 (17. September 2012)

Hi, ich bin evtl dabei von nem 21" hardtail (acid) auf ein 19" fully (ams) zu wechseln (187cm gross, schritt ca. 89cm), beide 29er. Bin mir nur auch noch nicht sicher ob dr 19" der richtige rahmen fuer mich ist...und probesitzen kann man ja noch nicht...die teile sind noch nirgends lagernd. Weiss jemand, wann die neuen cubes geliefert werden?


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2012)

Die meisten glaube ich in dieser Woche (Edith : ab Morgen),
nur das Race erst ab KW 43 (Edith : ab 3.12.).

Waren die Angaben meines Händlers und bei H&S steht's
auch so drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. September 2012)

Manche Händler warten noch, manche haben aber auch schon seit letzter
Woche schon einige verkauft !

Ich hab mir nun noch eins der letzten freilaufenden AMS 29 von 2012
(mit ohne "Race") gesichert.


Bin bis jetzt sehr angetan, tu mir aber noch mit der Abstimmung des
Fox RP 23 und der Float schwer den Sag zu finden.
Je nachdem wie ich rumwackel und rumhänge bekomme ich den passenden
SAG auch bei verschiedensten Luftdrücken.

Generell ist mir besonders die Gabel bei den ersten Probefahrten eigentlich
zu straff und die Druckstufe kann man ja nicht weniger stellen, ausser durch
Ölwechsel.
Luftdruck nach Fox Tabelle (Gabel 100 PSI bei 90+ kg) war mir sowieso viel
zu viel, bin gerade bei um die 80 PSI



Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mal sagen welchen Druck bei welchem Gewicht ihr
so fahrt ?
Und vor allem das Verhältnis vom Luftdruck hinten gegenüber vorne !

Edith :
Zum Einsatzzweck,
ich springe eigentlich nirgends runter und will meinen Federweg auch bei
meiner CC-Gurkerei nutzen und ein möglichst sensibles und komfortables
Fahrwerk.



Das Propedal beim Dämpfer kann ich jedenfalls nicht erspüren, höchstens
ab Stufe 2 gerade mal so optisch an der Wippe erkennen.


----------



## Kalo (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi

ich stand auch vor dem großen Enttäuschung, dass Cube die Modelle 2013 deutlich schlechter ausgestattet hat.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Cube AMS 29 als 2013 Modell kaufen - doch fürs gleiche Geld gab es meiner Meinung nach das schlechtere Rad ... 

Daher habe ich das ganze Web umgekrempelt und habe mir noch ein AMS 29 2012 Modellreihe sichern können - und bin damit super glücklich


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2012)

Schön, hast auch noch eins bekommen ...

Welche Grösse hast Du ?
Ich hab wohl so ziemlich das letzte 19er bei einem Händler stehen sehen.
21er sollten aber noch rumgeistern.


----------



## Kalo (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi

es ist ein 21 er ... ich hatte beim meinen Recherchen eher das Gefühl das es noch 19 er gibt statt 21 er ?!?


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mal sagen welchen Druck bei welchem Gewicht ihr
> so fahrt ?
> Und vor allem das Verhältnis vom Luftdruck hinten gegenüber vorne !



So, dann bin ich ja gespannt mit welchem Luftdruck in Gabel und
Dämpfer Du dein 2012er fährst.

Ich hab inzwischen bei 95+ kg, 30% SAG bei v=70 PSI, h=170 PSI.


----------



## CheapTrick (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin! Ich (75Kg) fahre mein 2012er AMS  mit 70 PSI (Gabel) und 100 PSI (Dämpfer). An der Gabel hab ich aber noch "Luft" nach unten, ist mir auch noch einen Tick zu straff. 

Aber das AMS macht schon Spaß! Nur die Hayes hab ich gegen Shimano XT getauscht...nun bin ich glücklich


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Moin! Ich (75Kg) fahre mein 2012er AMS  mit 70 PSI (Gabel) und 100 PSI (Dämpfer).



100 PSI hinten, kann das sein ?
Was gibt denn das für einen SAG ?


Wegen der Geometrie des AMS ist doch fast das ganze Fahrergewicht
auf dem Hinterrad, und der Dämpfer ist durch den Hebel auch noch um
2,35 x untersetzt. Gut, der Luftkolben mag im Dämpfer etwas grösser
sein - trotzdem muss hinten wesentlich mehr Druck sein als in
der Gabel.


Ich denke auch dass mir XT Bremsen gefallen würden, aber gegen
meine alte 2000er Louise und meine ganzen Elixier CR's finde ich
die Stroker Ryde richtig cool.
Hat wohl einen grossen Geberkolben, deshalb fast einen ganzen
Millimeter platz zu den Belägen und ist wunderbar schleiffrei,
selbst wenn sich die Scheiben etwas verzogen haben.
Und endlich einen festen Druckpunkt weit genug weg vom Lenker,
für grosse Hände.
Ist noch nicht ganz eingefahren, Bremsleistung noch nicht der Knaller
aber mit der Dosierbarkeit habe ich bisher keine Probleme.

Die Hayes bleibt deshalb erst mal dran.


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2012)

Der kleine Tuning Tip fÃ¼rs AMS 29 2012
(Wird bei den 2013ern sicher Ã¤hnlich sein)

Luft raus, Reifen runter, Schlauch SV 19 weg, Felgenband grÃ¼n weg ...

Felgenband Schwalbe blau 622x20, je 2 â¬ : 22 g => -24 g
(Ersparniss : 12,0 g pro â¬ !!! )

Schlauch Schwalbe SV 19 A (!), je 7 â¬ : ca. 145 g => ca. -55 g
(Ersparniss : 7,9 g pro â¬ !!! )


Und schon fallen fÃ¼r 18 â¬ knapp 160 g an den wichtigen LaufrÃ¤dern.



Ansonsten wird's schwieriger.
Der Easton Lenker wiegt satte 357 g
(Z.B. Cannondale C2 Flat oder Riser, 25 â¬, 255 g => - 100 g)

Die gÃ¼nstige Deore Kassette schlÃ¤gt mit 456 g zu
(Z.B. SLX 367 g => - 90 g)


Falls noch dran, die Ã¼blichen BÃ¤rentatzen vom Cube HÃ¤ndler
haben auch satte 446 g, da kann man auch fÃ¼r 10-20 â¬ normale
BÃ¤rentatzen mit AlukÃ¤fig auch auf 100 g verzichten ...


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> 100 PSI hinten, kann das sein ?
> Was gibt denn das für einen SAG ?
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen...sind definitiv 100 PSI hinten, vorne hab ich jetzt auf 60 PSI reduziert. Sag ist vorne wie hinten ca. 30%. Bei Der Abstimmung gehe ich aber nicht sehr wisenschaftlich vor...Sag muss einigermaßen passen...dann einmal den Dünsberg runterknallen und gucken wieviel Federweg ich ausgenutzt habe 

Danke für die Tips bzgl. Gewicht! Allerdings wird meins bei mir mit der nächsten Anschaffung eher wieder schwerer...es steht eine Reverb auf der Einkaufsliste 

Ich konnte mich mit der Hayes überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Fand die selbst für mein Gewicht absolut mies von der Power. Hatte vorher eine Juicy 5 und eine billige Shimano 505 und beide kamen mir stärker vor. Aber die XT ist die erste echte 1-Finger Bremse die ich habe...die 100 Euro waren gut angelegt! Die Hayes Scheiben kann man mit der XT wunderbar weiternutzen!


----------



## zoomer (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch unsere Manometer unterschiedlich anzeigen wird
das schon hinkommen.
Mehr als 85% hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen. Die Druckstufe
nimmt bei adaptiv logic gegen Ende noch mal zu und Gummi-
anschläge hat's wohl auch. Jedenfalls kommt man noch nicht auf
den gesamten Hub wenn man die Luft ablässt.

Beim AMS 29 ohne Race lohnt sich fast eine komplette XT Gruppe
zu kaufen, wenn man ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nimmt hat
man kein Teil doppelt gekauft.



Weiss jemand ob man für die Radium VR Nabe QR15 Käppchen
bekommen würde ?
In Shops oder auf der Sun Ringlé Seite findet man nichts, aber
das 2013er AMS 29 mit der Recon hat den Radium mit QR15,
vielleicht sind aber auch andere Naben verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (5. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Beim AMS 29 ohne Race lohnt sich fast eine komplette XT Gruppe
> zu kaufen, wenn man ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nimmt hat
> man kein Teil doppelt gekauft.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eher darauf gehofft, dass SRAM für 2013 die 10x Grip-Shift in einer (bezahlbaren) X9 Version rausbringt...aber nichts da  Naja...werde den Antrieb jetzt mal fahren bis er hinüber ist. Funktioniert ja auch...aber wenn man 15 Jahre Drehgriff Schaltung gefahren ist, dann hat man sich einfach dran gewöhnt 

Zum Durchschlagen hab ich die Federung auch weder vorne noch hinten gebracht...bin so irgendwo zwischen 10,5cm wenn es richtig kracht.

Nach den Adaptern für die VR Nabe habe ich noch nicht gesucht, würde ja dann eh eine neue Gabel bedeuten und ich bin froh ersteinmal die Fox zu haben. Von der Steifigkeit kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Hatte in meinem 29er HT eine RS Reba (auch mit 9mm QR) und da hat die Scheibe im Wiegetritt immer leicht geschliffen. Die Fox kommt mir da wesentlich steifer vor.


----------



## besos (13. Oktober 2012)

Interessiere mich auch für das Rad:
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-100-super-hpc-race-29/
Wie hält es Cube eigentlich mit den Gewichtsangaben? Hab was von 10% Abweichung ist ok  gehört. Ansonsten finde ich die Ausstattung für den Preis echt ok:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/fahrraeder/fullsuspension/2231/cube-ams-100-super-hpc-race-29-teamline-2013
Mir scheint, man muss da bei anderen Marken weit mehr hinblättern. Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## angus6 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hat das 2013er Race schon jemand beim Händler gesehen? 
Meiner hat leider noch nichts reinbekommen, und ich muss vor Bestellung erst Probesitzen ob 19 oder 21"...


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Oktober 2012)

besos schrieb:


> Interessiere mich auch für das Rad:
> http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-100-super-hpc-race-29/
> Wie hält es Cube eigentlich mit den Gewichtsangaben? Hab was von 10% Abweichung ist ok  gehört. Ansonsten finde ich die Ausstattung für den Preis echt ok:
> http://www.mhw-bike.de/fahrraeder/fullsuspension/2231/cube-ams-100-super-hpc-race-29-teamline-2013
> Mir scheint, man muss da bei anderen Marken weit mehr hinblättern. Was spricht dagegen?



Zur Gewichtsabweichung kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, aber ich finde auch, dass Cube diese Saison im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. 

Alternativ für 2999 das Focus hier. http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/b...category/marathon-xc-4/model/fsl-30-30-g.html
Find ich optisch mit der Dämpferlösung aber nicht sonderlich gelungen, dafür hat man aber Platz für 2 Trinkflaschen.


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

besos schrieb:


> Interessiere mich auch für das Rad:
> http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-100-super-hpc-race-29/
> Wie hält es Cube eigentlich mit den Gewichtsangaben? Hab was von 10% Abweichung ist ok  gehört. Ansonsten finde ich die Ausstattung für den Preis echt ok:
> http://www.mhw-bike.de/fahrraeder/fullsuspension/2231/cube-ams-100-super-hpc-race-29-teamline-2013
> Mir scheint, man muss da bei anderen Marken weit mehr hinblättern. Was spricht dagegen?




Das AMS 100 sieht wirklich schnell aus. Hab es aber auch noch nirgendwo gesehen. Über die Ausstattung kann man bei dem Preis nicht meckern! 

Mir persönlich hätte es nur einen Ticken zu wenig Federweg 
Wenn ich das Budget zur Verfügung hätte, dann gleich das Stereo 140 HPC  Aber muss natürlich zum Einsatzzweck passen... 

Glaube es soll ab November bei den Händlern stehen! Berichte mal wenn Du es Probe fahren konntest


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

Achso, bzgl. Gewicht passen die ANgaben bei meinem AMS 29 ziemlich genau. Konnte keine große Abweichung feststellen. Fahre aber Größe S und die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich (imho) aus M.


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der kleine Tuning Tip fürs AMS 29 2012
> (Wird bei den 2013ern sicher ähnlich sein)
> 
> Luft raus, Reifen runter, Schlauch SV 19 weg, Felgenband grün weg ...
> ...



Heute ist ein Paket mit diversen Bikesachen gekommen...unter anderem die SV 19 A Superlight Schläuche 

Also Reifen runter und was sehe ich da...die waren schon verbaut 
Auch gut, Ersatzschläche braucht man immer 

Das Felgenband habe ich aber getauscht...da war auch das dicke grüne drauf...


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2012)

Bist Du sicher ?

Bei mir waren die normalen SV 19 ohne mit A drauf, 210 g.


Gewicht wird bei Cube immer in der kleinsten (17") Grösse angegeben.
Bei den 2012ern kam es ungefähr hin.
Mein 2011 war in 19" gleich mal 250 g schwerer.

Die Pro's sind schon wochenlang da, die normalen hat mein Händler
gar nicht erst her weil sie schlechter Ausgestattet sind und das
Race kommt etwas später, KW kann man bei H&S nachschlagen.


Edith :
Ich meine natürlich die 2013er und mein 2012er ...


----------



## CheapTrick (13. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher ?
> 
> Bei mir waren die normalen SV 19 ohne mit A drauf, 210 g.



Jap, definitiv. Ist ja nen fetter Aufdruck drauf...kann man gar nicht überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2012)

angus6 schrieb:


> Hat das 2013er Race schon jemand beim Händler gesehen?
> Meiner hat leider noch nichts reinbekommen, und ich muss vor Bestellung erst Probesitzen ob 19 oder 21"...



Falls Du nicht mehr als Schrittlänge 84 hast brauchst Du 21" erst
gar nicht probieren, damit sitze ich mehr oder weniger schon auf dem
Oberrohr an der tiefsten Stelle.
19" geht gerade so, aber mehr Schrittfreiheit wäre schön.

Trotz der eigentlich zu kurzen horizontalen Oberrohrlänge passt
das 19"er wegen der hohen Front für mich doch ausgezeichnet.


----------



## tor-bjoern (13. Oktober 2012)

Ging mir nicht anders. Auch der Versandhändler im Netz riet mir zum 21" - bei mir ist allerdings auch bei 19" die Grenze - besser für meine Familienplanung. Habe mir jetzt ein 29 Race bestellt - ein 2012er war nirgends mehr zu bekommen. Mein Race soll jetzt Mitte Dezember beim Händler eintreffen.


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2012)

Die Race 2012 sind definitiv schon lange aus.
Aber bei meinem Händler stand noch ein SL,
mit Kashima, XTR und so, UVP 3999 


2013er Race sollte in 2 Wochen verfügbar sein, KW 43
laut Bike Discount.


----------



## tor-bjoern (13. Oktober 2012)

Mhw hatte bis vor kurzem noch eins - hatte mit denen gesprochen. Ist halt schon ärgerlich, da die Ausstattung des 2012 Race jetzt nur noch beim 2013 SL gibt. 
Verfügbarkeit ist je nach Farbe unterschiedlich: in gelb kurzfristig verfügbar und in mattschwarz vereinzelt kurzfristig und dann ab Ende November.


----------



## angus6 (14. Oktober 2012)

@zoomer
Ich hab ne 89er Schrittlänge, brauch aber wegen handgelenksproblemen eine möglichst aufrechte sitzpisition. Daher gefaellt mit die kurze oberrohrlänge vom ams und ich tendiere zum 19" rahmen. Aber vor der bestellung möchte ich schon gern testen...


----------



## zoomer (14. Oktober 2012)

Klar draufsitzen ist immer gut 
Wirst ja sicher einen Cube Händler in der Nähe finden der
irgendwelche 19er und 21er AMS 29 da hat, muss ja nicht
das Race sein.



angus6 schrieb:


> @zoomer
> Ich hab ne 89er Schrittlänge, brauch aber wegen handgelenksproblemen eine möglichst aufrechte sitzpisition. Daher gefaellt mit die kurze oberrohrlänge vom ams und ich tendiere zum 19" rahmen. Aber vor der bestellung möchte ich schon gern testen...



"Handgelenk" bekomme ich immer wenn die Oberrohrlänge zu kurz ist.
Merke ich aber leider noch nicht im Laden sondern erst nach 20 Minuten
Fahrt. Dann fange ich immer an den Lenker nur mit den Fingern zu
greifen um 2 cm höher zu kommen.
Der Grund ist dass man keinen vernünftigen Armwinkel zum Oberkörper
hat und die Wirbelsäule insgesamt verbiegt um das zu kompensieren.
In etwa so wie wenn man versucht Liegestützen mit den Händen unter
dem Bauch zu machen.
Bei richtiger Oberrohrlänge könnte der Lenker sogar noch tiefer sein und
es wäre für mich trotzdem bequem.
Das kurze Cube funktioniert bei mir nur weil die Lenkerenden ca. 4 cm
über dem Sattel sind.

Wenn es bei Dir rein darum geht die Handgelenke weniger zu belasten
und Du lange Arme hast ist die Sattelüberhöhung bei Dir wohl kein Thema.

Bei Deiner Schrittlänge geht 21" sicher, aber ich behaupte mal viel
Schrittfreiheit bleibt trotzdem nicht, gerade für ein AM Bike. Wenn das
passt kannst Du die kürzere Oberrohrlänge gut über kürzere Vorbauten
anpassen.
Beim 19" reicht Dir der Sattelauszug auch gut, der bei mir verbaute Riser
(20 mm ?, Positiver Vorbau, alle Spacer) wäre bei Dir dann auf
Lenkerendenhöhe, tiefer geht immer.
Das 21er" hätte noch 1 cm mehr Steuerrohrhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (14. Oktober 2012)

Zoomer, deine Logik ist zumindest seltsam. Ob man mit geknickten Handgelenken fährt hat doch nichts mit Oberrohrlänge zu tun. Eher mit Einstellwinkel des Lenkers,  der Griffe (wenn flach und nicht rund) und Position/Einstellwinkel der Bremshebel (zu hoch/flach?).
Je kürzer das Rohr, desto höhere Sitzposition und desto kleinerer Druck auf den Lenker und somit auch kleinere Belastung auf die Gelenke


----------



## zoomer (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte nicht geknickte Handgelenke.
Trotz passender Griffstellung und Handhaltung einfach das Gefühl
man hätte zu viel Druck auf den Handgelenken.
Ich stütze mich dann irgendwann nicht mehr mit dem Handballen
auf dem Lenker ab sondern am dem Fingeransatz um den
Oberkörper etwas aufrechter zu bekommen.

Komischerweise geht es aber problemlos mit längerer
Oberrohrlänge ohne Kribbeln, einschlafen der Finger, obwohl dann
definitiv mehr Druck auf den Händen lastet, weil das Problem
eigentlich nur, wie so oft, aus dem Rücken kommt.



MisterCool schrieb:


> Je kürzer das Rohr, desto höhere Sitzposition und desto kleinerer Druck auf den Lenker und somit auch kleinere Belastung auf die Gelenke



Ja aber ich behaupte dass der Druck nicht das eigentliche Problem
ist sondern das Vorbiegen der Schultern.
Wer natürlich einen kurzen Oberkörper und lange Arme hat wird es
zu diesem Problem bei üblichen 29er Fronthöhen noch gar nicht
kommen.

Eine kurze Oberrohrlänge verlangt aber grundsätzlich einen höheren
Lenker. Das gibt dann je nach individuellem Körperbau eine Kurve
der Griffposition von Rennrad über CC über AM und Cityrad bis
Hollandrad wo man dann sogar die Arme abwinkelt.


Ist nur ein Vorschlag es mal mit längerer Oberrohrlänge zu versuchen
bei der der Armwinkel nahezu 90° ist und die Wirbelsäule ihre
natürliche Haltung einnimmt.
Nicht gleich abschrecken lassen weil sich die Stützmuskulatur erst
noch drauf einstellen muss.

Man kann sich auch einfach mal mit den Armen gegen den Tischrand
stemmen und darauf achten bei welchem Oberkörperwinkel, durch
verschieben des Pos, welcher Arm/Oberkörperwinkel bequem ist
und die Wirbelsäule ihre S-Form behält.


----------



## chriznogood (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade eine Info bekommen, dass mein 2013er Race beim Händler geliefert wurde und ich es heute abend abholen kann.
Lt. meinem Händler dauert die Lieferung bis Mai 2013 wenn er jetzt ein AMS Race bestellt..., wahnsinn


----------



## zoomer (16. Oktober 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> ...unter anderem die SV 19 A Superlight Schläuche
> und was sehe ich da...die waren schon verbaut



Du hast doch das kleine 17".
Vielleicht haben sie nur da die teureren Schläuche rein damit sie
ein niedrigeres Gewicht angeben können.

Das AMS 29 2012 war mit 13,1 kg angegeben. 
Meines hatte ohne Pedale 13,95.
850 g wegen einer Rahmengrösse mehr ?


----------



## CheapTrick (16. Oktober 2012)

chriznogood schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Info bekommen, dass mein 2013er Race beim Händler geliefert wurde und ich es heute abend abholen kann.
> Lt. meinem Händler dauert die Lieferung bis Mai 2013 wenn er jetzt ein AMS Race bestellt..., wahnsinn


Dann hast du ja alles richtig gemacht ;-)
Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß und berichte uns mal von deinen Eindrücken!


----------



## CheapTrick (16. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du hast doch das kleine 17".
> Vielleicht haben sie nur da die teureren Schläuche rein damit sie
> ein niedrigeres Gewicht angeben können.
> 
> ...


 
Also 850 Gramm kommen da nicht zusammen...sind ja bloß ein paar Rohre ein wenig länger. Toleranzen gibts bei dem Gewicht ja auch immer...und kein Hersteller wird wohl die obere Toleranzgrenze angeben ;-) 
Müsste meins mal an eine ordentliche Waage dran hängen, konnte das nur so auf dem Hinterrad auf einer Personen Waage wiegen und da kam das Gewicht hin.


----------



## zoomer (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich Deins so anschaue sehe ich nichts was ich nicht auch hätte.
Eben die schwereren Schläuche und ein rot/weiss Selle Italia X1 mit 295 g
war bei mir drauf.

Die 2013er AMS PRO waren 13,65 kg (19" oder gar 21" ?) mit meiner
Waage - das fand ich OK.


Na ja, auch dank neuer Speichen/Nippel, bin ich jetzt bei 13,8 kg


----------



## CheapTrick (19. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deins so anschaue sehe ich nichts was ich nicht auch hätte.
> Eben die schwereren Schläuche und ein rot/weiss Selle Italia X1 mit 295 g
> war bei mir drauf.
> 
> ...




Ach...die paar Gramm hin oder her...ist doch alles bloß gut für die Kondition 

Bei mir kommt jetzt vorne ein Hans Dampf drauf...dann sind es wieder 200 Gramm mehr...egal, hauptsache der Grip passt und das Bike macht Spaß


----------



## chriznogood (12. November 2012)

Bin jetzt mal rund 200 km mit dem 2013er Race rumgekurvt.
Da ich bislang nur 26er Hardtails mit sportlichen Geometrien gefahren bin ist es für mich eine recht große Umgewöhnung.
1. Der Gabel- und Dämpfersetup braucht Zeit- und Muße, aber wenn mal die für sich optimalen Einstellungen gefunden hat, dann harmonieren die gut zusammen. Veränderungen der CTD-Einstellungen am Dämpfer spürt man kaum. Speziell von Trail zu Climb. Da wäre mir ein "echter Lock-out glaub lieber.
2. 3x10-fach Schaltung: brauch kein Mensch, ich erwäge auf 2x10 umzustellen
3. Wendigkeit: Man spürt schon, dass man mit einem 29er etwas mehr am Lenker "arbeiten" muss, aber nach etwas Eingewöhnung dafür bügelt man trotzdem recht flüssig über die Trails
4. Bergab: War da was? Warum bin ich schon unten? Nur geil. Siehe 1.
5. Bergauf: Der Lenker kommt recht schnell, aber es lässt sich einigermassen passabel hochkommen. Anfangs ist das Bike an wirklich heftigen Steigungen einfach unkontrolliert irgendwo hingefahren 
Hier ist für mich der größte Umgewöhnungs-Punkt: Ich fahre auf meinem 26er HT einen 1500g LRS. Damit ist das Fahrrad quasi von alleine den Berg hoch. Aber mehr LRS-Masse soll ja gut für die Kondition sein.
6. Sitzposition aufrecht aber nicht unangenehm. Das war glaube ich das erst Fahrrad beim dem ich an der Position nichts verändern musste. 




CheapTrick schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja alles richtig gemacht ;-)
> Viel Spaß mit dem Geschoß und berichte uns mal von deinen Eindrücken!


----------



## CheapTrick (12. November 2012)

chriznogood schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal rund 200 km mit dem 2013er Race rumgekurvt.
> Da ich bislang nur 26er Hardtails mit sportlichen Geometrien gefahren bin ist es für mich eine recht große Umgewöhnung.
> 1. Der Gabel- und Dämpfersetup braucht Zeit- und Muße, aber wenn mal die für sich optimalen Einstellungen gefunden hat, dann harmonieren die gut zusammen. Veränderungen der CTD-Einstellungen am Dämpfer spürt man kaum. Speziell von Trail zu Climb. Da wäre mir ein "echter Lock-out glaub lieber.
> 2. 3x10-fach Schaltung: brauch kein Mensch, ich erwäge auf 2x10 umzustellen
> ...



Kann bis auf Punkt 2 alles absolut nachvollziehen. Bergauf braucht es echt etwas Gewöhnung, aber mittlerweile fahre ich keine unkontrollierten Schlangenlinien mehr bergauf ;-)

Ich fahre normalerweise stude 0 (offen) und bei längeren Anstiegen stelle ich dann den Hebel rüber. Wirklich spürbar wippt der Hinterbau zwar auch auf 0 nicht, aber wenn man runterschaut erkennt man den Unterschied zumindestens optisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (12. November 2012)

chriznogood schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal rund 200 km mit dem 2013er Race rumgekurvt.
> Da ich bislang nur 26er Hardtails mit sportlichen Geometrien gefahren bin ist es für mich eine recht große Umgewöhnung.
> 
> Für mich war es am Anfang eine Offenbarung,
> ...


.


----------



## tornadoman (11. April 2013)

hat schon jmd sein Race 2013 auf tubeless umgerüstet? Die Laufräder sind ja noch nicht vorbereitet oder (spezielles Felgenband)
Das heißt man brauch ein komplettes Umrüst-Kit inklusive Felgenband, richtig?

Hab zum Transport das Vorderrad entfernt. Nach dem wieder einsetzen hat die Bremse vorne angefangen gaaanz leicht zu schleifen. Ich weiß, dass sich das beim einfahren wieder lösen kann aber nerven tuts schon ein bisschen ;-)
Naja, wir werden sehen.


----------

